# atitool reverts to defalt



## me2me (Feb 6, 2005)

I have an ati x800pro card and i am using atitool to OC it. it is set at 525/500 and I also have water cooling on the chip when i try to run CS source or 3dmark05 it always reverts back to the defalt clock i am getting very frustrated can someone help me out

thx


----------



## zealot`grr (Feb 7, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2090

which catalyst version are you using?


----------



## me2me (Feb 8, 2005)

the newest one


----------



## Christer (Feb 8, 2005)

I had this happen until I went to the settings tab and set which profile I wanted to load each time ATI Tool was started...I guess you have done that right? It is NOT enough to highlight the new profile in the overclocking bit of ATI T....


----------

